# a pain in the proverbial



## Theseus (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry I was such a pain in the proverbial/Sorry I was such a pain in the arse.
A common expression in popular usage, more rudely expressed as a pain in the arse. 'The proverbial' is a common (and multi-purpose) euphemism for any offensive word in an idiom. Instead, for example, of 'a pain in the arse', one can say 'a pain in the proverbial'. In the case of, say, 'the proverbial hits the fan', the offensive word is shit.
--What do I care? When the proverbial hits the fan, I won't be around. Another example:-
In Queensland, one local government has decided that there are not enough toilets for women. And it's going to do something to improve the situation.
WOMAN: Especially when you're in a hurry, you got things to do and you've got to stand there for ten minutes and wait. It's awful yeah.
WOMAN: If there's an urgent need you really are ah, in trouble.
PETRIA WALLACE: It's a universal *pain in the proverbial*. Women queuing for public toilets while men are out in a flash.(ambiguous!!:laugh:).:glare:


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2012)

In Greek if you wanted to avoid an offensive word or phrase, you could say: 
...μην πω πού/ τι/ πώς
... θου Κύριε 
and others, but I'm afraid I can't think of any more right now.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

*ο απαυτός μου
το απαυτό μου
στα απαυτά μου*

(Με το συμπάθιο, ε;)


----------

